# Any Feedback/Opinions to Help Me Choose Between 3dCart or Shopsite?



## xswaste (Sep 5, 2007)

I could use some help, insight or expertise from anyone who might be able to help me make a final selection for a good shopping cart/host for my developing shirt business. 

I've kinda boiled it down to 3dcart.com , Shopsite.com and maybe even GoDaddy.com so I would be particularly interested in feedback from any current or past users of these three. 

Thanks a lot, New-At-This Danny


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What specifically do you want to know?


----------



## xswaste (Sep 5, 2007)

Actually Rodney, I was just trying to get a general consensus from any past or present users of these shopping carts/hosts as to whether they would recommend or discourage me using them.

But more specifically, I would like to know:
1. How a user would rate the do-it-yourself store building tools and resulting appearance of the site they made.
2. If a user was pleased with the catalog management tools.
3. If a user was pleased with the shopping cart features provided or if it was missing some key components .

Again, I'm totally new at this and not even sure yet of all the capabilities I should be looking for in a shopping cart and host for a t-shirt business (but I'm learning on this forum), so I am prepared to trust the judgement and opinions of some of you that have been doing this for a while rather than guessing myself.

Thanks, Danny


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I use shopsite (Pro) right now and it's good software (but expensive).

I used it because the webhost I'm with supports it. They used to support miva, but they switched to shopsite, so I researched shopsite and decided to switch with them.

They have a good support team and the cart has a lot of nice features.

If I was starting from scratch again, I wouldn't select shopsite. I would instead go with cubecart, which is a free shopping cart with just about all the features of shopsite (and more).

I personally wouldn't use a "point and click" store building tool because I would need more than they offer (as far as customization). But I know that those tools work great for LOTS of people who don't have the same needs or skill level.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Is use cs-cart, the basic package is free and integrates with WordPress. I have my own web hosting business and both of these are free. Campingembroidery.com is my new embroidery and decorated apparel site. Still a work in progress.


----------



## buffalove607 (Jan 11, 2012)

Great thread so far-
I too, have been struggling,pretty much at a stand still, with getting a site launched. For about six months or so we were selling our products through local retailers and their online stores.. but are ready(hopefully) to have our own store.
Don't mean to interrupt this great convo but figured this fit right in-
Rodney - Thanks for the Cube Cart recommendation, I don't know why I didn't check in on here first. 
Would you happen to know if their software is compatible with hostmonster as a host. 
I was looking on their site(Cube Cart) but not sure if compatibility is exclusive to partnership(Host Gator and HeartInternet)


----------

